# Glasgow photography



## mistasteve (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I have just started my own website for my pictures, I would love to get some feedback so if you could check it out and tell me what you think it would be much appreciated.

http://www.interestingimage.com/gallery_base.html

cheers,
Stephen Cruickshank.


----------



## Holzkopf (Aug 12, 2006)

Firstly, the website looks really good. It's pleasing to the eye and that makes the experience more welcoming. Secondly, the shots look great. Can't wait to see some more and maybe see you expand with other specific categories. That would be cool.


----------



## benaccent (Aug 12, 2006)

i love the tube station in the urban section. many great shot, nice site


----------



## OVR (Aug 15, 2006)

hello... I saw a few photos... in rest just images made with photoshop... 
I think is not just photograhy...


----------



## OVR (Aug 15, 2006)

oh... an I must add that the photos are good...


----------

